

Bing launches aggressive campaign against Google - FredericJ
http://www.scroogled.com

======
FredericJ
Yes, Microsoft did it :
[https://twitter.com/FredericJacobs/status/273816162125615104...](https://twitter.com/FredericJacobs/status/273816162125615104/photo/1)

------
sidcool
<http://geeknizer.com/why-bing-sucks-top-5-reasons/>

